# Satnav Recommendations Please?



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi again - you never know what my next question is going to be do you? :ranger:

Right - on our first viewing trip to Cyprus - Paphos area only - we hired a car to allow us to badically just drive around to get an idea of the various villages that we had spotted interesting properties advertised.

We got the Dar hire company to provide a satnav (garmin) but found it pretty useless for getting around and it seemed to constantly "dead end" us pointing into fields from an unfinished Road

Don't know if tjis was due to outdated maps or what.

So can you nice folks let me know your thoughts on getting a "Useful" satnav for our nextvisit?

Thanks

Jim


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi Jim

I've got a Garmin Nuvi that I bought in Limassol a few years ago. I expect the one you had needs the maps updating.

There's also a handy app for smartphones - 2GIS. It's free!

Cheers,

Regards,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks - thought that might be the case - only got an updated TomTom recently with lifetime Europe map updates so might bring that over and give it a try - how do you find the Nuvi in use?

Jim


----------



## The Bond (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi Jim,
I use an app called Navigator Free, I used it when I lived in UK and find it works here in Cyprus 98% of the time. Of course you have to understand your in cyprus and the authorities here think because they propose a road that means its complete haha. So you will get the odd road that is now one way(also not the way you are travelling) and/or uncompleted, check it out with google maps or vis versa. Once or twice when travelling from the airport (Larnaca) it has gone haywire but I put that either to interference from the forementioned or maybe across the waters. Anyway when I come across something wrong I would upload a correction to OpenStreetMap which Navigator and other satnav progs also use for reference.
cheers
John


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The official Garmin map for Cyprus is very expensive and Cyprus was not included in my Nuvi which came with maps of Europe. You can download free Cyprus maps from a couple of sites and they can be OK as long as you keep an eye on where the SatNav sends you. I learned this hard way on one occasion and after 20 minutes of travelling off road through fields ended up at a field that was planted with 6ft high wheat and impenetrable!

Pete


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The Nuvi's fine Jim - BUT you can only get the map for Cyprus if you buy the Nuvi in Cyprus. (I also have a Nuvi in the UK - map of Cyprus not available.)


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

nhowarth said:


> The Nuvi's fine Jim - BUT you can only get the map for Cyprus if you buy the Nuvi in Cyprus. (I also have a Nuvi in the UK - map of Cyprus not available.)


Not quite, Nigel. You can buy the Cyprus map online from the makers who are located in Cyprus or use one the alternative mapping free sites and load onto the Nuvi.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Strange error when I posted the previous message telling me to wait and post again. I did and found it duplicated. I went in to edit/delete but cannot see any way to delete hence this message replacing the duplicate.


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

PeteandSylv said:


> you can buy the Cyprus map online from the makers who are located in Cyprus or use one the alternative mapping free sites and load onto the Nuvi.


Thanks Pete - I didn't know that.

(I've noticed that the latest Garmins are very expensive! I think the NUVI cost me €110 in Cyprus and £90.00 in the UK from Dixons.)

Cheers,


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

nhowarth said:


> Thanks Pete - I didn't know that.
> 
> (I've noticed that the latest Garmins are very expensive! I think the NUVI cost me €110 in Cyprus and £90.00 in the UK from Dixons.)
> 
> Cheers,


Yes I've noticed the Nuvis are expensive too although they do a lot more. I wonder if their sales have been hit by all the free smartphone apps. I rarely use my Nuvi in Cyprus but use my handheld GPS with the same free Cyprus map for Geocaching.

Pete


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

PeteandSylv said:


> use my handheld GPS with the same free Cyprus map for Geocaching.


I've just used 2GIS on my phone to get to a shop in Limassol.

Cheers,


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

PeteandSylv said:


> Yes I've noticed the Nuvis are expensive too although they do a lot more. I wonder if their sales have been hit by all the free smartphone apps. I rarely use my Nuvi in Cyprus but use my handheld GPS with the same free Cyprus map for Geocaching.
> 
> Pete


Hi Pete - can I ask which free map site you are using? 

Ta

Jim


----------



## mikensue26 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hi hope this helps brought over an old Tom Tom and a new one both with up-to-date Europe maps - none of them work so brought a car with satnav in it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Shotokan101 said:


> Hi Pete - can I ask which free map site you are using?
> 
> Ta
> 
> Jim


Sorry for delay in replying. EAC decided that we didn't need power all morning!

Free Worldwide Garmin maps

Pete


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

mikensue26 said:


> Hi hope this helps brought over an old Tom Tom and a new one both with up-to-date Europe maps - none of them work so brought a car with satnav in it.




Noooooooooo! :jaw::jaw: :deadhorse::hurt::mad2:


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

PeteandSylv said:


> Sorry for delay in replying. EAC decided that we didn't need power all morning!
> 
> Free Worldwide Garmin maps
> 
> Pete


Cheers Pete 

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Apple Maps and Google Maps are excellent in Cyprus if you have an iPad, tablet or smartphone. Both are very accurate.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Shotokan101 said:


> Thanks - thought that might be the case - only got an updated TomTom recently with lifetime Europe map updates so might bring that over and give it a try - how do you find the Nuvi in use?
> 
> Jim


I use TomTom Go on my mobile daily. It works great but does sometimes take my down goat tracks (which I quite enjoy) The only issue is finding places in the directory because the spelling is often different because of the translation from Greek Alphabet


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

Shotokan101 said:


> Thanks - thought that might be the case - only got an updated TomTom recently with lifetime Europe map updates so might bring that over and give it a try - how do you find the Nuvi in use?
> 
> Jim


I use TomTom Go on my mobile daily. It works great but does sometimes take my down goat tracks (which I quite enjoy) The only issue is finding places in the directory because the spelling is often different because of the translation from Greek Alphabet


----------

